# Sunset Cove Marco Island 3 bedroom - 6/11/16



## johndeb (Jun 2, 2016)

Sunset Cove on Marco Island 3 bedroom luxury villa - 2 weeks available - 6/11 to 6/18 and 6/18 to 6/25 for $100/night or $700/week
http://corporate.orangelake.com/ourResorts_scr.php


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2016)

This is a GREAT deal John, I passed it on
Dave


----------



## pepe the prawn (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi, I'm interested for 6/10-6/13 if you don't need to sell the whole week. I want to surprise my wife for her birthday with a little getaway. Look forward to hearing from you. Thanks!- James


----------



## johndeb (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi James, The first night available is 6/11?  So, that would leave just 6/11 & 6/12?  I don't want to do just 2 nights for $200 and then I pay for an extra housekeeping fee when you check-out?  Would you consider paying for more than 2 nights or pay for the extra housekeeping fee?  Let me know?  Thanks, John


----------



## pepe the prawn (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi John, thanks for getting back to me. I actually would like to stay Saturday, Sunday and Monday night, checking out on Tuesday. Does that work for you? Let me know or you can call me at 954-290-4638. Thanks! -James


----------



## johndeb (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi James,  Sorry for the delay in my reply.  I have been able to switch this week for a different week, so it is no longer available.  I apologize for any inconvenience.  Best regards, John


----------



## jojo777 (Jun 5, 2016)

Does this resort trade in RCI or INterval?


----------

